# Help, worm, or ?? looking



## tony2co (Dec 19, 2005)

I have two kissing gouramis. I noticed a few days ago on both of them, but not any of the other fish in the same tank, above and behind their eyes slightly is something that looks like a brownish/blackish splinter, worm, or??? It is straight up and down in their scales. Maybe about 1/8-3/16 an inch long. I have not seen this before, and have had both about 2 months.

Is this something to worry about or?

Thanks, Tony


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Are these marks over both eyes on each fish? Are they symmetrical? Are they just marks of coloration after all, or is there some reason in particular you suspect worms?


----------



## tony2co (Dec 19, 2005)

I think there is only one or two on each fish. I will have to look later when I get home. They are straight. Look very much like a splinter. I am concerned because I don't think I would have missed it on them if they had been there all along. Both the fish are white, and this spliter looking item is brown/blackish... Stands out. 

Thanks, I will look more when I get home.


----------



## Fishystarter (Feb 26, 2006)

Is there any wood in the tank? If there is it could be thet ?:?:


----------

